# How hard is an engine swap?



## GoPadge (Jun 24, 2008)

My 23 y/o son has a new to him, 2013 Audi Allroad Premium Plus. He stopped at a light the other day, his car died and wouldn't restart. The shop says the starter is fried because the engine is seized. 

I know this will require emptying the HVAC and removing the front clip... But depending on the labor costs involved, how hard would it be to swap the engine ourselves? Would we need any special VAG tools or can we get by with the basics?


----------



## WokesVagon (7 mo ago)

Besides triple square bits and strange sized torx and Allen keys it’s all pretty straight forward to swap these.


----------

